# Mummy mice and their clones(ish)! Plus other photos!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are a few photos of my mummies and the babies which look just like them! I know this might not be interesting to everyone but I find it quite cute!








Betty (I did not name the mothers as they are not really mine!)








Star looks like Betty








Barbara








Gem looks like Barbara








Brenda








Lucy looks like Brenda

And this is Tommy, just because I love him! I am desperate to keep him.









Mouse pile in the food bowls!








Do anyone elses babies do this??


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine do! The ones who have it also really love piling into the castle I recently picked up from a thrift store. Really, any time they can be packed solid, they're happy campers. Transporting whole litters is easiest if I hold them all between my two clasped hands. They settle down almost immediately.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww bless. I guess they love the warmth and security of the others around them! Makes me laugh =)


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

*gigglesnort* how do they even eat all jammed in there like that? xD


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think just about all baby animals love sleeping in a mosh pit... Not only do my baby mice and baby hamsters, but so did the baby kittens we raised! They're so cute when they pile into a big ball and all you have are arms and legs and ears and tails... at least 15 per animal!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww bless so sweet  Hey does anyone know if Gem is long-haired? Her fur is longer than the rest but would it be classed as long?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Gem doesn't appear long-haired to me; only Barbara.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya, I think there may have been some confusion. I write my captions below my photos so I *think* the one you are referring to is Gem. Maybe!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

This one?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, sorry about the confusion. I think it was due to the fact that the later photo the caption is above (and I scrolled upwards to check). She looks very like one of my does, who I named Gold, except that Gold is satin.

My babies also pile into the food dish. I just wish they wouldn't use it as their loo - their food must be pretty disgusting by the end of the night!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry my fault! I thought she might be =) Thats cool but I wasnt expecting long haired babies! Will have to keep one! I am obtaining quite a collection =P


----------

